# Tip (not problem) Batch file run 2 apps simultaneously



## jibberjabber (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi, this isn't a problem, but it was. I've now found the solution and would like to share it with everyone here. I hope this is acceptable here.

I'm sure a lot of you already know how simple the solution is, but maybe this will help some who've been having trouble with this or were thinking of doing it but didn't bother.

If you create a batch file (normally created in Notepad and then saved as a .bat file [selecting All Files from the Save As dropdown list]) and type in commands like this:

notepad
calc

...you'd find that when you run the batch file what you get is notepad opening up, and then ONLY once notepad has been closed, will the calculator appear.

What we want is to run both at the same time, so simply put start before every exe you want to run.

So like this:

start notepad
start calc

Voila! They both open up simultaneously!

The reason I created this was simply because when I wanna chat, I wanna chat NOW! So I created a batch file that opens Yahoo! Messenger and Messenger Live with one click.  So lazy aren't I? Anyway, I went on some sites, and some very complicated explanations were being offered with pointers and the like, and thought I should point out how simple the solution really is.

Here is the "code" (well more commands really) for the batch file that I created:

cd C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger

start msnmsgr.exe

cd C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger

start YahooMessenger.exe

Hope this has helped someone out there, and that it's acceptable here. If it isn't please delete/move it to where appropriate.

Thank you.


----------

